# How Do You Guys Carry Your Expensive Pens?



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

As in just clip it inside your shirt pocket or just place it in the box and place it back after using? Sometimes when I clip my MB inside my shirt pocket, chances are it'll get scratched faster than when placed inside the box. But otherwise, it's more convenient in the pocket. :think:


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

Either in my inside jacket pocket or in this case:

View attachment 988774


View attachment 988775


----------



## vanquish129 (May 23, 2011)

On working days I always have 2 Montblancs clipped on my shirt pocket, a pen and rollerball/fountain pen. Been my routine for years and luckily, I haven't lost one. 

Sent from my Thrill 430x


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Athram said:


> Either in my inside jacket pocket or in this case:
> 
> View attachment 988774
> 
> ...


Looks pretty good and compact too.


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

vanquish129 said:


> On working days I always have 2 Montblancs clipped on my shirt pocket, a pen and rollerball/fountain pen. Been my routine for years and luckily, I haven't lost one.
> 
> Sent from my Thrill 430x


It'll be heart-breaking if it's lost. I always have this fear of my MB slipping out of my pocket.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't carry expensive pens, just ones that I can afford to lose.

My two options are to either use a pen loop attached to my notebook which is already stuffed into a back pocket, or to use a pen clip with the pen either clipped to a shirt or pant pocket. I've never lost a pen yet with either of these methods.

Kaweco Liliput with Leuchtturm1917 Notebook and Pen Loop:

View attachment 988991

View attachment 988992


Kaweco Sport with optional Pen Clip:

View attachment 988993

View attachment 988995




Snoweagle said:


> Looks pretty good and compact too.


Yeah, but just another wallet sized item to carry around. It's bad enough with smartphones, etc..., so I don't have the pocket space to carry around something like that.


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

Uwe W. said:


> Yeah, but just another wallet sized item to carry around. It's bad enough with smartphones, etc..., so I don't have the pocket space to carry around something like that.


Generally with the leather case I put it in my satchel/briefcase for work.


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Uwe W. said:


> I don't carry expensive pens, just ones that I can afford to lose.
> 
> My two options are to either use a pen loop attached to my notebook which is already stuffed into a back pocket, or to use a pen clip with the pen either clipped to a shirt or pant pocket. I've never lost a pen yet with either of these methods.
> 
> ...


Ahhh I see....looks very classic with the notebook but these days I've already gone electronic with the iPad hehe.. I find sometimes the original box for my MB feels a bit bulky as on usual days at work I carry a small messenger bag.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

If it is one pen, then in my shirt pocket or the V portion of my knit shirt. If more than one, then a five pen carrier from Levengers similar to what was shown below. I used to carry one pen and a bottle of ink, but the bottles tend to leak more than the pens. So I carry surplus fountain pens. ;-)

Dan


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

D N Ravenna said:


> If it is one pen, then in my shirt pocket or the V portion of my knit shirt. If more than one, then a five pen carrier from Levengers similar to what was shown below. I used to carry one pen and a bottle of ink, but the bottles tend to leak more than the pens. So I carry surplus fountain pens. ;-)
> 
> Dan


Well I don't have to carry any ink bottles as mine's just a ballpoint. I used to own a Parker Frontier FP many years back and I truly understood the leaking part you're referring to.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't. I carry pilot disposable fountain pens with me in my bag and the pen loop on my notebook. My Meisterstuck and Waterman Carene stay at my desk.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Snoweagle said:


> Ahhh I see....looks very classic with the notebook but these days I've already gone electronic with the iPad hehe..


You can't replace a notebook with an iPad or any other tablet, at least not in my line of work. Not only can't you carry a tablet on your person without the aid of some sort of a bag, it's a very slow input device when it comes to keeping a record of an interview. And if the interview hinges on getting everything ad verbatim, I use either my smartphone or a small voice recorder, both of which also easily fit within a pocket.

When a computer is needed I rely on a notebook while travelling because of its compact size, long battery life, and most importantly because it has a keyboard.


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Uwe W. said:


> You can't replace a notebook with an iPad or any other tablet, at least not in my line of work. Not only can't you carry a tablet on your person without the aid of some sort of a bag, it's a very slow input device when it comes to keeping a record of an interview. And if the interview hinges on getting everything ad verbatim, I use either my smartphone or a small voice recorder, both of which also easily fit within a pocket.
> 
> When a computer is needed I rely on a notebook while travelling because of its compact size, long battery life, and most importantly because it has a keyboard.


Yes I agree with you but in my line of work, I do not require a manual notebook. Sometimes writing directly onto a notebook can be fun and fast if taking quick notes. There's no replacement for classics.


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Never in my pocket.


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

amine said:


> Never in my pocket.


Wow!! Love your MB collection!


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Snoweagle said:


> Wow!! Love your MB collection!


Thanks mate |> i'm hoping to add a few more from the Writers Edition.


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

amine said:


> Thanks mate |> i'm hoping to add a few more from the Writers Edition.


That's a lot of investment though and the Writers Edition series are real awesome stuff! Anyway I also plan to get the Meisterstück 1 pen pouch for my MB as it's more compact than the stock box. :-!


----------



## monkeyking (Feb 19, 2013)

Alden Shell Cordovan pen case in color 8.
Cheers, 
Larry

View attachment 998450

View attachment 998447


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

I also use this during my trips:


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Inspired by amine, I just bought this yesterday for my LeGrand ballpoint - the Meisterstück 1 pen pouch....loving it a lot and now I can carry it around more easily. :-!


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

Nostrils.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Outlawyer said:


> Nostrils.


Remind me not to buy any pens from you.
;-)


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

D N Ravenna said:


> Remind me not to buy any pens from you.


Thanks for clearing that up. I had no idea what he was on about...


----------



## nek (Apr 20, 2013)

I transport my pens in a Mont Blanc Twin Pen leather pouch. I carry one pen in my shirt pocket.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

I have a five-pen wrap with belt from Levenger's. It seems to protect them well enough. Cheers! Dan


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

In my jacket pocket. There's always an inexpensive spare or two in my bag, but I keep the favorites close. Even so, they occasionally get misplaced (like dropping my jacket off at the cleaner's without taking the pen off), but so far, I am yet to lose a favorite pen. I occasionally misplace them, but they always come back to me.


----------



## jva59 (Jan 3, 2013)

This is a good way of stowing pens in a brief case or other bag. If you stick a colored dot on one end, you can make that the 'top' and stow your pens upright.

Moleskine Multipurpose Case - JetPens.com


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Always in my shirt pocket or clipped to the shirt (even a T) if there is no pocket. Have done so for the past 35+ years, never lost a pen and never had an ink-stain in my shirt(s). The pen is no good to me if it sits in a box on my desk as I use it for almost all my writing during the day. 

OT: must say that it has become more challenging over the years to use the FP exclusively as paper quality has diminished (recycling?) and is often non compatible with the use of fountain pens. That's when I mostly use a (mechanical) pencil.

RonB


----------



## pkoko (Apr 28, 2013)

MHe225 said:


> The pen is no good to me if it sits in a box on my desk as I use it for almost all my writing during the day.
> 
> RonB


Totally agree... Lets enjoy our pens.


----------



## Tom_DS (Nov 12, 2012)

Like this:


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Tom_DS said:


> Like this:
> 
> View attachment 1079348
> 
> View attachment 1079349


Nice! But I haven't seen those MBs before.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

jva59 said:


> This is a good way of stowing pens in a brief case or other bag. If you stick a colored dot on one end, you can make that the 'top' and stow your pens upright.
> 
> Moleskine Multipurpose Case - JetPens.com


Any pens in that case would end up scratching each other, and not to mention move around.


----------



## Tom_DS (Nov 12, 2012)

Snoweagle said:


> Nice! But I haven't seen those MBs before.


They are from the Noblesse Slimline collection. Vintage from the 70's ;-)


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Tom_DS said:


> They are from the Noblesse Slimline collection. Vintage from the 70's ;-)


Wow that's a real classic and should fetch for quite a sum now. |>


----------



## Tom_DS (Nov 12, 2012)

Snoweagle said:


> Wow that's a real classic and should fetch for quite a sum now. |>


Thx;-)


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Tom_DS said:


> Thx;-)


Welcome bro! :-d


----------

